# VB6 Runtime Error 53



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all

Having created by application, I've tested it thoroughly and it behaves perfectly on my PC. Then I've used the Package and Deployment Wizard Add-In (PDW) to create a setup kit.

I run the resulting setup kit and it installs perfectly on my machine. All good so t of far.

Installing the setup.exe on a different machine progresses fine but when I run the app, I get a "Runtime Error 53". Hmmmm.

The error only occurs on click of an OK button. This performs a number of reads and writes to 3 different sequential text files.

I have checked that all of the input and output files that the app is looking for are present and in the correct directories but I still get the error.

I tried a THIRD machine with the same error 53 results also.

So, I need to find a way to report, through a debug error report what file(s) are not being found at run time.

Is there a way to do this please?

Chris


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not a VB6 programmer, I just googled your problem and I have a few ideas.

Runtime error 53 means "file not found". Check your files, but I think you have done it.
It can also mean a missing DLL, so check your dependencies.

You can also try to specify the full path to your files, like "C:\aaa\bbb\c.txt"


----------



## jlowrance (Nov 27, 2007)

You may also want to try Process Monitor v1.26 available at http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/processmonitor.mspx

This utility will show you what files are being used by a program. Maybe it will assist in determining which file is missing.


----------



## xAndehx (Nov 29, 2007)

Try installing this on the other machine

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f9-b5c5-48f4-8edd-cdf2d29a79d5&displaylang=en


----------



## ormond (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been in a similar situation and have added a MsgBox after nearly every line so I can see what the variables are.
Cumbersome, slow and crude, but it works.


----------

